# Skipper's Adventures - Week 36 Honoring our Veterans



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures - Week 36

Vietnam War Memorial
Veteran's Day

​*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

How sweet. Skipper paying respect to our fallen soilders


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



How sweet. Skipper paying respect to our fallen soilders

Click to expand...

And quite the proper thing for the President to do. *


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

This is a great pic Deb...and way to go Skipper we all should pay respect to those that have given their lives and risked their lives for us all...we love you President Skipper!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kwatson said:



This is a great pic Deb...and way to go Skipper we all should pay respect to those that have given their lives and risked their lives for us all...we love you President Skipper!!!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Kim! :hug:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

What a thoughtful little guy President Skipper is to remember the fallen soilders and to pay respect to them. LEST WE FORGET.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I am guessing agent peachy is hiding behind the wall lol


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

A somber moment indeed. President Skipper pauses to honor and reflect on just what is before him. The names represent real person's who gave everything they had in this world in honor of their beloved country. As "S", the world's most famous agent, he has known loss. Fellow agent's cut down in the prime of their life, like these young warrior's. Families, and friend's, left with a loss that last's forever. As great as the work he has done both as an agent, and as President, he realizes the sacrifices he has made pale in comparison to these. There will be much to discuss with young Scooter about this, as the lad look's up to him as almost some kind of superhero. 

Skipper is resolved to do everything in his power as President, and special agent, to see that he does whatever possible to make these kind of sacrifices unnecessary.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



What a thoughtful little guy President Skipper is to remember the fallen soilders and to pay respect to them. LEST WE FORGET.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Lyn



jonah said:



A somber moment indeed. President Skipper pauses to honor and reflect on just what is before him. The names represent real persons who gave everything they had in this world in honor of their beloved country. As "S", the world's most famous agent, he has known loss. Fellow agent's cut down in the prime of their life, like these young warriors. Families, and friends, left with a loss that lasts forever. As great as the work he has done both as an agent, and as President, he realizes the sacrifices he has made pale in comparison to these. There will be much to discuss with young Scooter about this, as the lad looks up to him as almost some kind of superhero.

Skipper is resolved to do everything in his power as President, and special agent, to see that he does whatever possible to make these kind of sacrifices unnecessary.

Click to expand...

 Very moving post -- thank you, Randy 
*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

That is a stunning memorial I remember we visited it and I felt so honoured as well as a little sad for all of those names, they all are some Mother's son or daughter they truly are to be thought of often and thanked for the gift they have given all who follow.
Lovely sentiment .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



That is a stunning memorial I remember we visited it and I felt so honoured as well as a little sad for all of those names, they all are some Mother's son or daughter they truly are to be thought of often and thanked for the gift they have given all who follow.
Lovely sentiment .

Click to expand...

I agree Cathy -- the memorial is overwhelming and it's heartbreaking to see the names of all those who died in that conflict.

Those of us who live in the US owe a debt of gratitude to all our armed forces Veterans who put themselves in harm's way to serve our country. Skipper and Scooter visited the memorial as a part of honoring all veterans.

Veteran's Day is the US is always the 11th day of the 11th Month (November 11th).*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> I agree Cathy -- the memorial is overwhelming and it's heartbreaking to see the names of all those who died in that conflict.
> 
> ...


We here in Australia also acknowledge this day, Remembrance Day is what we call it .We have a minutes silence at 11:00 am for all the fallen to be remembered.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

As Cathy said we in Australia also acknowledge Remembrance Day it falls on the 11th of November each year. On the 11th hour on the 11th day of the 11th month, a minutes' silence to remember the soilders who fought in the War. I remember my great Uncle who fought there. President Skipper is sure one special budgie to stop for a minutes silence at 11 am on the 11th of November.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



We here in Australia also acknowledge this day, Remembrance Day is what we call it .We have a minutes silence at 11:00 am for all the fallen to be remembered.

Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing that information with us, Cathy.
I wasn't sure if other countries had recognition of the veterans on 11 Nov so now I've learned something new. :hug:



LynandIndigo said:



President Skipper is sure one special budgie to stop for a minutes silence at 11 am on the 11th of November.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Lyn.*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*I really can't think of any clever or witty remarks to make about these last 2 adventures of Skipper and Scooter, except to say that I just plain enjoy them, and admire the scope of their involvement in the worlds of politics and espionage (so inextricably and mysteriously intertwined...)*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



I really can't think of any clever or witty remarks to make about these last 2 adventures of Skipper and Scooter, except to say that I just plain enjoy them, and admire the scope of their involvement in the worlds of politics and espionage (so inextricably and mysteriously intertwined...)

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ollie!

I will let you know that next week's adventure will be different... but that's all I'm saying for now! *


----------

